# Raketa Baselworld 2011 Catalogue



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's a link to Raketa's Baselworld 2011 Catalogue

http://raketa.su/catalogue%20RAKETA%20%20BASELWORLD%202011.pdf


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

JoT said:


> Here's a link to Raketa's Baselworld 2011 Catalogue
> 
> http://raketa.su/catalogue%20RAKETA%20%20BASELWORLD%202011.pdf


Thanks for that, we already had that posted supposedly but someone at Raketa in some other topic where I flipped out :bag: I didn't pay much attention to it then but my suspicions where right after all. It's Swiss taking over Raketa so the difference in PR...


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Interesting booklet,but I think I saw multi year calendar watches similar with Orients :jawdrop:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Interesting booklet,but I think I saw multi year calendar watches similar with Orients :jawdrop:


Raketa and Lusch made them first









Here's some I used to have:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

JoT said:


> Here's a link to Raketa's Baselworld 2011 Catalogue
> 
> http://raketa.su/cat...ORLD 2011.pdf


THANKS GREAT QUALITY


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

So is my Wittnauer just a copy of the Russian or versy-visy?










I believe I bought it new in the '70's. It's a little beat up as I think I wore it everyday for a year after I bought it. The calendar only goes up to 2015. I may actually outlive the watch I bought, but according to the Mayan Calendar we aren't going to make it past the Winter of 2012 anyway! I guess we will see who is right... I hope!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is a Raketa from the 1970's also


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Here is a Raketa from the 1970's also


doesn't that say paketa on the dial or has the r just worn away ?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

dtc2 said:


> doesn't that say paketa on the dial or has the r just worn away ?


It does say Paketa, but it's printed in the Russian alphabet. In English it's Raketa

'P' conveys an 'er' or R sound in Russian.

I guess that's why USSR is CCC*P* in Cyrillic.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a gold one


----------

